# what have you got coming this year ???



## twiggy1992 (May 5, 2010)

what have you got in your plans for this year and what will you produce 

pics if poss :2thumb:


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

I am hoping to get a little girl friend for my male Fennec Fox, Phoenix and a female Squirrel. So fingers crossed :2thumb:

Hopefully, my Gliders will have a baby this year as i want a female to keep in the group and then have the male neutered.

The STO's, if i'm brave enough, will have babies!

No more chinchilla babies or APH's as its alarming just how many are up for re-homing, plus i'll end up wanting to keep them all, again!

Now, if the hubby is reading this........ this is what i plan but if he isnt, then hmm........ i'd love an Arctic Fox!! :lol2:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I need to get Sapphire a boyfriend so a male Arctic fox, sooner other then later.

I hope both pairs of my fennecs will have kits. If they do then I hope the pair that are unrelated to Akiko have a boy so she can have a boyfriend too. 

I shall be getting a totally non exotic Alaskan Klee Kai. I have wanted one since I was 10! 

Maybe a few more foxies. . . Maybe bat eared if some come up. . . 

Mr Elina want's another silver fox and a boy for Sapphire so he can be surrounded by baby balls of fur come late spring/ early Summer. 

-Elina


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

This year baby wise we should have skunks,Pygmy hogs,genets,ivory raccoon dogs and ferrets. The list will probably expand but this is of now. We will also be pairing up our silver fox and have animals that aren't mature enough to breed yet so will be a bigger list next year!


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

are we allowed to reply even if its 'normal' animals?
or is this an exotics only discussion?


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm currently looking for a male to put with my APH so will have hoglets at some point..
Also really wanting at least one asian leopard cat but this is cash permitting..
Deffo getting more chickens this year, they're such great characters (not to mention the yummy fresh eggs: victory I've really missed not having some around!
Go on Rach1 what ya gettin??!


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

wont be breeding anything this year, way to many ferrets around these parts and iv not been showing this year so no USP. will be more of a buying year for me, looking for:

- silver jill (should be getting one from my mate in ireland later in the year)
- sandy hob (if i find a decent one)
- black/eu poly looking jill or hob (possibly from a friend who owns and is looking to breed a former kit of mine to his jet black hob)
- BEW jill (again, if i can find a decent one)


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

well, i am hoping to get a lovely little female Old Tyme this year... and eventually ( a year or so) have a go at breeding my own old tyme bulldogs.
we've thought long and hard about it, as it would mean we have 4 dogs but we think we'll be ok.
it will be hard work but the house is already trashed so we figured lets get the pup before we do all the house up.
two of ours are getting on now too, so like a quieter life and lots of snuggles...
I'm actually quite excited as its something ive wanted to do since discovering old tymes late 2010.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I won't be breeding anything this year or at any foreseeable time in the future, but I will be taking delivery of 3 female APDs at the end of this month.

At the minute I'm busy setting up their exo terra ready for them.

Amazing how exciting the thought of getting a little critter is! :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## Jaina_Organasolo (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm also hoping for APDs This year :flrt: Have been working on my Fiance for a few months now and I think he's pretty much resigned to the fact he's going to have Dormice in the living room.

I'd like some more Chinchillas (have 3 at the moment) but two of mine have terminal dental issues, One is not very well at all and is handfed 3-4 times a day; so it's too much work to deal with more than that right now. I got my baby one last year so I guess I'll just have to cuddle him even more. He's dead pretty :mf_dribble:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I think APD's in the living room isn't a problem at all - they take up so little space, compared to my rats and snakes.


----------



## Jaina_Organasolo (Jan 7, 2012)

I totally agree! He's not so keen as he'd like all the animals in one room. Mostly we need to keep the Chinnies cool and the APDs we will need to keep warm, so it makes sense to me.

I suspect he's worried that giving in will mean that more animals start appearing all over the house (and they would if I had my way!)


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, I had that worry about my APDs cos obviously the living room gets cold at night, so I've got a heat mat and mat stat so that I know I can control the temps.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

APD in the living room is great! Mine are actually in my home office and all I can say is that I am so glad I don't work from home or I would never get any work done!

Many an evening after a stressful day at work I will sit in my office watching the dormice zooming around their vivs and it works great as a way to relax. 

-Elina


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've bought a little table to sit my viv on to lift it above floor height and it's going at the side of the settee so I can watch them while I'm sitting on the settee in the evening.


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Me & my boyfriend are looking to get a pair of Silkie chicks! I'm proper looking forward to getting them home :} It's just coming up with a decent name now haha. _Hopefully_ we'll be collecting them this weekend.

Oh & I wouldn't mind a couple of pretty angel fish for my rooom.

*Ashly Rose*


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I *love *silkies! :flrt:


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

feorag said:


> I *love *silkies! :flrt:


Awh :} I just can't wait to get them home. Going to get a white Silkie & a blue Silkie!


----------



## Kaida (Mar 9, 2006)

Elina said:


> I need to get Sapphire a boyfriend so a male Arctic fox, sooner other then later.
> 
> I hope both pairs of my fennecs will have kits. If they do then I hope the pair that are unrelated to Akiko have a boy so she can have a boyfriend too.
> 
> ...


I'm curious, do baby foxes need handrearing to make good pets? Is that as much work as handrearing a litter of puppies is :gasp:?

AKK's are gorgeous, I hope you intend on lots of pics.


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Phoenix (Fennec Fox) was hand reared from 3 weeks and i became his mum at 10 weeks. Even though he was hand reared he still remains very aloof. He doesn't like being cuddled or picked up but will willingly come to eat from my hand if he's hungry or for a reward. 

If he thinks i'm sleeping he will sniff my face but otherwise is very much on high alert, incase i try to scoop him up!

I think their fantastic pets but it's very much on their own terms. If you want a cuddly, obedient pet, then a dog is very much the answer but i adore their wonderful foxy ways and couldnt imagine my home without him now. Ok, so having intact window cills and matching socks would be kinda nice!! :lol2:

Oh and Silkies are wonderful! I have Reds, Golds and Blacks.......they are definately the 'Bimbo's' of the chicken world :lol2:


----------

